# Stomach gurgling/ acid reflux



## LoveleeB

Does anyone know if stomach gurgling is a sign of acid reflux? My Doctor thinks my LO has acid reflux due to crying when she's laying on her back but before giving her meds I'd like to be more confident of the diagnosis. thanks in advance.


----------



## Clo

My Lo has reflux and him tummy really gurgles during and after feeds. He seems to be in pain and cries after feeds too. His other symptoms are being sick, both Just after feeds (sometimes) and if we lie him down within half an hour of a feed. Getting hiccups a lot, waking up during the night being sick/choking, always having a blocked/snuffly nose due to all the milk coming back up.. He also has a lot of bottom wind.

hope this helps x


----------



## madcatwoman

a classic symptom is only wanting to be held upright over your shoulder. we did have gaviscon for our :baby: but in the end,like a stab in the dark we decided to change milk to cow and gate which is less rich,he hasnt had reflux since:thumbup:


----------



## LoveleeB

Clo said:


> My Lo has reflux and him tummy really gurgles during and after feeds. He seems to be in pain and cries after feeds too. His other symptoms are being sick, both Just after feeds (sometimes) and if we lie him down within half an hour of a feed. Getting hiccups a lot, waking up during the night being sick/choking, always having a blocked/snuffly nose due to all the milk coming back up.. He also has a lot of bottom wind.
> 
> hope this helps x

My LO has all those same symptoms with the exception of pain after feeding, she doesn't seem to get upset when she is sick either. I'm not sure if I should try Zantac as suggested by the Dr. or try other methods first...


----------



## LoveleeB

madcatwoman said:


> a classic symptom is only wanting to be held upright over your shoulder. we did have gaviscon for our :baby: but in the end,like a stab in the dark we decided to change milk to cow and gate which is less rich,he hasnt had reflux since:thumbup:

My LO drinks expressed Breastmilk from a bottle right now but I was wondering whether to switch her to a thicker formula to try and help with the reflux?


----------



## Clo

N:happydance:


LoveleeB said:


> madcatwoman said:
> 
> 
> a classic symptom is only wanting to be held upright over your shoulder. we did have gaviscon for our :baby: but in the end,like a stab in the dark we decided to change milk to cow and gate which is less rich,he hasnt had reflux since:thumbup:
> 
> My LO drinks expressed Breastmilk from a bottle right now but I was wondering whether to switch her to a thicker formula to try and help with the reflux?Click to expand...

My doctor said that he would be just as bad on formula, if not worse, as it is harder tp digest, but not sure how true that is.

Were waiting to see the peadiatrician to see what the suggest but I think they usually prescribe ranitadine here. 

X


----------



## LoveleeB

It so hard to decide what to do! I don't want to give my LO meds if she doesn't really need them but I don't want her to be uncomfortable either... and if she slept better at night - that would also be a bonus! I may try raising the crib at one end by putting books underneath the legs to see if that helps. If not, I think I'll speak to the Dr about the Zantac (which I think is the brand namem for Ranitidine). Thanks for your help!


----------



## Clo

I know, I'm the same. We've tried him on gaviscon which didnt really help but I'm a bit worried about txting something stronger.

U should definately try raising the crib at one end, we've got lo's cot raised at one end and it does help a bit x


----------

